# PHP Ordner erstellen und löschen, Problem !



## Trash (20. April 2002)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Script geschrieben, dass erlaubt das man Ordner auf dem Webserver anlegen kann, das Problem ist nun aber, dass wenn ich einen erstellen Ordner mirt Cute FTP vom Server löschen möchte funktioniert das nicht ? Nur warum nicht ? Und gibt es einen Befehl der es erlaubt per PHP Ordner vom Server zu löschen, also statt mkdir(), irgendwie mkdel() oder so ?


----------



## SchwarzerWolf (20. April 2002)

woran das liegt weiß ich nicht aber ich hab nachgeguggt und das einzigste was ich zum ordner löschen gefunden hab ist das:
bool rmdir(string directory) 
directory = verzeuchnis/ordner name


----------



## Trash (21. April 2002)

jo danke ich werde es mal testen, der Vorteil ist, dass ich noch unlink gefunden habe mit dem ich eine Datei löschen kann, da rmdir nur mit leeren Ordnern funzt, thx ! ich teste das mal


----------

